# Ketosis Blood Sugar Levels??



## durhamlad (Apr 6, 2011)

Quick question about ketosis when low carbing.......

Roughly what reading should I be aiming for on a blood glucose monitor?? Or will it not give a good indication?? Im using keto sticks and they have changed colour but nothing drastic

My reading this afternoon on the monitor was 3.6 mmol/L

Cheers in advance


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

anything under 5.6mmol/L is fine. Its not a matter of the lower the number the deeper the keto- 5.6 is the fasted reading, if you're at 5.6 or under, it means you will either be in gluconeogenesis, or ketosis, depending on whether your fats are high enough; if you have 3 days of readings under 5.6, and you've been making fats at least 65% of your cals, then you're likely to be in keto..

Keto stix indicate EXCESS ketones excreted... so if your calories are at maintenenace or less, you shouldnt have many unburnt ketones, except perhaps in the morning... however, towards the 5th or 6th day of keto, ususally you register a bit more colour... I"ve only registered the deep purple colours when doiing keto for over 7 days with no carb up..


----------



## durhamlad (Apr 6, 2011)

ausbuilt said:


> anything under 5.6mmol/L is fine. Its not a matter of the lower the number the deeper the keto- 5.6 is the fasted reading, if you're at 5.6 or under, it means you will either be in gluconeogenesis, or ketosis, depending on whether your fats are high enough; if you have 3 days of readings under 5.6, and you've been making fats at least 65% of your cals, then you're likely to be in keto..
> 
> Keto stix indicate EXCESS ketones excreted... so if your calories are at maintenenace or less, you shouldnt have many unburnt ketones, except perhaps in the morning... however, towards the 5th or 6th day of keto, ususally you register a bit more colour... I"ve only registered the deep purple colours when doiing keto for over 7 days with no carb up..


Aus...youre a star! Thank you very much!  Can I ask another question please? (kinda related to diet/kinda related to another section, apologies in advance if Im out of order for this) Whilst being on my low carb high fat diet I going to add in T3..you seem to know your stuff....Is this a good idea i.e.. can it further aid a low carb keto diet? Im running a low dose of test too just to help with keeping muscle. cheers in advance


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

durhamlad said:


> Aus...youre a star! Thank you very much!  Can I ask another question please? (kinda related to diet/kinda related to another section, apologies in advance if Im out of order for this) Whilst being on my low carb high fat diet I going to add in T3..you seem to know your stuff....Is this a good idea i.e.. can it further aid a low carb keto diet? Im running a low dose of test too just to help with keeping muscle. cheers in advance


thanks, not so much a star,as been there, done that... LOL

Yes, T3 is a definite help on any diet, and in fact kind of essential when dieting... especially when both calories and carbs are reduced (in those circumstances, taking T3 prevents the natural slowing of the metabolism via reduced natural T3 production).

so take 100mcg T3 2 days on, 2off. If you dont mind taking stimulants, add 120-160mcg clen on the T3 days, and ECA and yohimbine on the days off the T3 and clen..

If you don't mind an extra pill, and take 20mg enalapril, or 50mg captopril everynight through the diet while using yohimbine; here's why:

http://www.mesomorphosis.com/articles/dharkam/captopril-and-fat-loss.htm

of course, if you're really ok with taking some extra chemicals, 200mg of DNP through your diet will work wonders (but if taking the DNP, at least take the T3, even if not the other stimulants; note DNP is not a stimulant).

a low dose of test is excellent for retaining muscle while dieting.


----------



## durhamlad (Apr 6, 2011)

ausbuilt said:


> thanks, not so much a star,as been there, done that... LOL
> 
> Yes, T3 is a definite help on any diet, and in fact kind of essential when dieting... especially when both calories and carbs are reduced (in those circumstances, taking T3 prevents the natural slowing of the metabolism via reduced natural T3 production).
> 
> ...


oh I forgot to add, my doc prescribes metformin for me to help with weight gain from another med I take. I have loads of the stuff. Do you know if I could use this and modify how i take it to help with my dieting using t3 and clen?? Just curious is all............


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

durhamlad said:


> oh I forgot to add, my doc prescribes metformin for me to help with weight gain from another med I take. I have loads of the stuff. Do you know if I could use this and modify how i take it to help with my dieting using t3 and clen?? Just curious is all............


metformin- 1500mg day for the the first 2days of keto, 500mg the 3rd day; not required once in keto, as you have a fasted blood sugar reading anyway... so metformin does nothing. After your carb up day, again take 1500mg for 2days, 500mg 3rd day, and then none for the rest of keto..

Don't take it on your carb up day (and rememeber to keep fats at under 10%, even better at under 5%), as you will be VERY insulin sensitive after 6days on no carbs, and you want the insulin spike to fill your depeleted muscles with carbs and protein.

doesnt change your t3/clen use.


----------



## r_richson (Dec 22, 2007)

built up quite an arrsenal of weaponry lol, interested to see how u get on and great info as always aus


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

r_richson said:


> great info as always aus


thanks mate. Looks like you've built some weapons of your own! good set of vascular/ripped guns there!


----------



## durhamlad (Apr 6, 2011)

That's great info, thanks Aus


----------

